# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  LSRNS (FX) added - RCD AMS V0.0.8.11

## 4gsmmaroc

*RCD AMS V0.0.8.11 - LSRNS (FX) added*   *This time we bring solution for direct code reading from next units based on OMAP cpu's.
Decoding goes in same way as RNS310/HSRNS.*  *- Ford, LSRNS (FX), 7 612 300 520, 8S7T-18K931-AC by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, LSRNS (FX), 7 612 300 524, 8S7T-18K931-AD by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, LSRNS (FX), 7 612 300 546, 8M5T-18K931-GD by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, LSRNS (FX), 7 612 300 566, 8M5T-18K931-HD by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, LSRNS (FX), 7 612 300 580, 8C1T-18K931-AA by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, LSRNS (FX), 7 612 330 527, 8S7T-18K931-AE by Blaupunkt*   *Other models added:* *- Audi, Concert Plus, 7 649 246 380, 4B0 035 186E, 25160 by Blaupunkt 
- Citroen, PU-2295A CD, CL0411, 93c46 by Clarion 
- Citroen, PU-2295B(h) CD, CL0424, 93c46 by Clarion 
- Citroen, PU-2295C CD, CL0411, 93c46 by Clarion 
- Citroen, PU-2295C CD, CL0450, 93c46 by Clarion*  
Run martech_rcd_ams.exe for autoupdate or download:
- exe file: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- installer: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

